# First attempt at extracting.



## buddey99 (Apr 26, 2013)

GarfieldBeek said:


> Any suggestions?


Use a bread knife and capping scratcher. Never had any issue.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

GarfieldBeek said:


> Second year as a beek, I've made no attempt to actually produce honey. My focus has been to build up bees and hives. I promised a few jars to a landowner and I had pulled one super several weeks ago to make it happen. Finally extracted over Thanksgiving. Everything went easier than expected except for uncapping. A friend of mine had warned me that he had trouble with his heated knife and felt he should have bought a better one. I purchased the thermostat controlled unit from Mann Lake. Spent like 140 bucks. I'd watched several Utubes that made it look relatively easy.
> 
> Not.
> 
> ...


Maybe your setup causes you to be too long between frames. If you keep the knife evenly cooled by FULL length strokes through the cappings and switch sides quickly you dont get much scorching and can dial up a hotter setting. If you are going to be delayed between cuts swipe the dial temperature down immediately. Same goes for when you have to touch up low spots with the capping scratcher. Well filled fat frames are nice but that is not always what you get. The videos often show only the best case scenarios!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

it takes a feel and timing to get to where they are reliably used. Don't give up just yet.


----------

